# Edgestar 28 Wineador Build



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of you may recall a thread started by Wineador about two months ago telling all of us about some good deals on open box Edgestars. At the time I accused him of building up business and of course it worked. I bought one, and quickly placed an order for drawers from Forrest. At the end of this post I'll post up the particulars for everyone on costs to help anyone else considering one of these builds.

Drawer Unit Ordered:
I ordered a four drawer unit consisting of a double drawer with a false front and removable tray at the bottom to cover the humidification media, two regular front double drawers with removable trays, a single drawer, and two edge finished shelves all in Curly Maple.

Prepwork:
I'll be the first to admit I'm lazy so my prepwork consisted of unboxing the unit, removing the shelves, spraying it down inside with distiller water, wiping it out with paper towels and leaving the door open for a week... It smells OK to me...
When I unboxed the unit I noticed the frame of the door was cracked and I couldn't live with that so I contacted Forrest about building a wood framed door to match the drawers and of course he took the challenge.

Seasoning: 
Again I'm lazy so I started using the cooler to store some boxed cigar overflow and it was holding a solid 60-63 rh at 66 degrees so I'm good with that and left it alone.

I received the drawers last night and put them in along with the hygrometer and a little distiller water and boxed cigars for 12-14 hours again temp/humidity holding in the low to mid 60's so I started loading it.

Pictures:










This is the overall unit without the wood door as it was ordered after the drawers and won't be in for a couple of weeks yet. I'll update the thread with more pics when it's in and installed. 
(yes I know I need to clean the glass...)










Here is the same shot with the door open










The humidification media:
I didn't weigh it out but it's approximately 4 pounds of Kitty Litter in two plastic storage bins I picked up at Dollar General.










Bottom Drawer:
Some Jose Piedra, La Flor de Cana, Cuaba, Partagas










Removable Tray for Bottom Drawer:
Jose Piedra, Ramon Allones, HDM Petite Robusto










Second Drawer:
Bolivar, RyJ, Quintero, Cuaba










Removable Tray for Second Drawer:
Ramon Allones










Third Drawer:
Vegas Robaina, La Gloria Cubana










Removable Tray for Third Drawer:
Montecristos










Top/Single Drawer:
Cohiba Maduro Secretos










Shelves:
PSD #4's, Behike 52's, CoRo's, Upmann Magnum 46 & 50's

Sorry for the poor image quality on some of the pictures but you get the idea. From a capacity standpoint there are approximately 385 cigars in what you see including the boxes and drawers, so I will estimate it's total capacity at 500-550 sticks.

I did this build strictly for my CC sticks and just realized writing this thread I'm missing a couple of boxes that must be in one of the coolers so those along with what's currently on order will fill this one out until I smoke enough to open some capacity - wont take long...

Costs - I'm not posting this for any reason other than to help others plan for their own build and it would have helped me as I started the process. These are the prices to the best of my recollection so don't hold anyone to these prices, check for yourself as costs may and will rise:

Edgestar 28 Open Box Special - $119
Curly Maple 4 Drawer, 2 Shelf Unit - $265
Curly Maple Door - not shown - $170
Hygrometers (2) only one shown - $53
Kitty Litter (more than shown) - $16
Containers for Litter - $6
Total - $635
Cigars - $ I don't want to know....

I will say it turned out to be more than I expected but I got carried away a little on the door but it was something I wanted and the overall unit is worth to me to care for my sticks.

The quality of the work from Forrest is wonderful as you can see and I can guarantee if you have him build anything for you, it will be of great quality.

I hope this helps some fellow puffers out there as they contemplate and embark on their own builds.

Bill


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, let me just say that those drawers are amazing and i to received my drawers yesterday and are seasoning at the moment. but that collection, WOW!!! lol those are some amazing smokes!!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

very very nice. i will be starting my build tomorrow. did you plug your drain plug?


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I look to seeing yours finished. That Birdseye Maple is going to be beautiful. 

Bill


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> very very nice. i will be starting my build tomorrow. did you plug your drain plug?


I didn't. Told you I was lazy.. Actually I kind of forgot and now I'll just wait and see if there are any issues.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I didn't. Told you I was lazy.. Actually I kind of forgot and now I'll just wait and see if there are any issues.


lmao hehehehe i hear that. i am starting mine tomorrow. i am going to clean it out with dawn soap and and then let it sit in the sun for a while and then throw some news paper till tuesday morning.


----------



## ctoph (Jan 27, 2012)

HopperB, how long did it take you to get your drawers from Forrest. Trying to get an idea when to expect mine, but I'm getting no response from him. I know he's busy, but I haven't heard a word since I've placed my order.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

ctoph said:


> HopperB, how long did it take you to get your drawers from Forrest. Trying to get an idea when to expect mine, but I'm getting no response from him. I know he's busy, but I haven't heard a word since I've placed my order.


Hey Chris it took just over 4 weeks from order to receipt at my home. He really tries for a 3 week turnaround that doesn't include shipping time which is about 5 days via FedEx Ground so he was right on that with mine. I know he's got some help,in the shop now so it might get a few days faster but with the build time, finishing time, drying time, packing, and shipping it won't be much quicker.

I know he doesn't want to rush and sacrifice quality and none of his customers want that either. I'll say this it's definitely worth the wait. There was someone else out there that made them at one time but his lead time was 8-12 weeks so with that I'm very happy with Forrest's.

If you email him through his website I'm sure he can give you an update.


----------



## ctoph (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Bill for the info! I've emailed him a couple times, but haven't gotten a response either time. I know it's going to be worth the wait and I'm not trying to rush him or be a pain. I just feel the communication should be much better.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Chris

You could post in his thread in the BST section. He'll get back with you I'm sure.

Bill


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Real nice build Bill have fun filling it up


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

VERY NICE Brother! I love those removable trays! If I ever stop spending money on cigars and buy a full set of drawers from Forrest I will for sure be getting 1 or 2 of those removable trays in my drawers fro sure.

Post your Pics here as well for future brothers to see you wineador: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill- I just bought an edgestar and I'm looking to order a drawer stack similar to yours- thanks for the pics on yours- looks great! I do have a couple questions for you- What are you going to use for circulation? And are you doing anything to regulate the temp or are you using the internal settings? I saw other builds that looked awesome in design and wonder if you went to those lengths? 

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

> Shelves:
> PSD #4's, Behike 52's, CoRo's, Upmann Magnum 46 & 50's


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Andy,

I'm not using any fans or temp control. I open it enough to circulate the air and mine resides in the basement so I'm seriously doubting I will ever turn the unit on...

Saw your thread where you're getting started on your own unit, congratulations!

Bill


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill- Any updates on your system? Any lessons learned thus far about seasoning, not using an ETC or additional fans? Thanks!

-Andy


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

ajk170 said:


> Bill- Any updates on your system? Any lessons learned thus far about seasoning, not using an ETC or additional fans? Thanks!
> 
> -Andy


Andy,

I still haven't turned the unit on at all and haven't added any additional KL I did add approx 10 oz of distilled water about two weeks ago as the humidity dropped to around 55 but since then it has been a solid 61 right where I want it for the CCs. I've added a couple of boxes since the initial build and of course smoked quite a few singles as well. It gets opened at least once a day for air transfers I'm pulling from it.

Only problem is I have nine boxes on the way and no way I can fit them in here....

Forrest is working on the door to make sure it holds up, we've conversed about the construction and he is going with a couple of ways to secure the corners and make sure it remains square through the life of the unit. Hope to have it in a few weeks and post up more pictures when I get it installed.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

...Only problem is I have nine boxes on the way and no way I can fit them in here....

That IS a problem ... on so many levels! Good to hear nothing too significant affecting your set-up. I too have a damaged door on my edgestar and hope to follow your lead once Forrest finishes your door. Thanks for the update!


----------

